
4001 ways you'll help us build Smarterer - mikepk
http://smarterer.com/blog/2011/04/21/4001-ways-youll-help-us-build-smarterer/
======
mikepk
I've seen enough "programmers are interchangable cogs" thinking and solitaire-
playing, email-reading managers get large flat panel monitors (back when they
were more rare), while engineers scraped by with crappy resources to decide to
put a stake in the ground for our new startup.

You'd think the "hacker as maker" is more generally understood, but just
recently one of the (super brilliant) people we interviewed told a story of
how he interned somewhere, hired as a linux hacker, and then he was given a 5
year old windows laptop and forbidden from installing linux on it.

